# What could i breed ?



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok after the coral glow idea didnt work what intresting morph could i breed from - 

Albino
Bumble Bee


i can *ONLY* get *1* from above for now but what for in the future would be a good buy and what could i produce.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

albino is simple recessive so you'd produce all normals 100% het for albino, when the hets reach breeding weight you'd be in with a fair chance of producing more albinos by breeding the visual albino back to the hets

bumble bee is a patel spider, rather than buyiong one bumblebee i'd say buying a pastel and a spider pair would represent better value, breedgin the two together would give you 25% normal 25% spider 25% pastel 25% bumblebee and whichever one was the male could be mated to as many females as you can find producing 50% fo the visual morph (either spider or pastel) with all females it's bred with. Not to mention the fact you'd still get a lump of change too compared with buying a bumble bee.

I thought you had already reserved/paid for /whatever your albino? I remember weeks ago you saying it was only waiting for it to feed.



Mason


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

You can make albino spiders


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> albino is simple recessive so you'd produce all normals 100% het for albino, when the hets reach breeding weight you'd be in with a fair chance of producing more albinos by breeding the visual albino back to the hets
> 
> bumble bee is a patel spider, rather than buyiong one bumblebee i'd say buying a pastel and a spider pair would represent better value, breedgin the two together would give you 25% normal 25% spider 25% pastel 25% bumblebee and whichever one was the male could be mated to as many females as you can find producing 50% fo the visual morph (either spider or pastel) with all females it's bred with. Not to mention the fact you'd still get a lump of change too compared with buying a bumble bee.
> 
> ...


i had reserved her but the was a small change i will now be getting my new snake from henry



Tops said:


> You can make albino spiders


Guessing you cant just breed a albino to a spider cus that would just be easy any intresting breeding ive considered takes ages


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

voodoo dave said:


> Guessing you cant just breed a albino to a spider cus that would just be easy any intresting breeding ive considered takes ages


Nah, then you'd get spider het for albinos.

Yes, any "interesting" breeding involving RECESSIVE genes takes multiple generations.

If you restrict yourself to the codominant-type genes (and Royals have LOTS) you can get results in the first generation... but you'll need the money to do it.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

you *could* get an albino spider from an albino x spider het albino..but there's no guarantees..same with breeding a pastel x spider -- you *could* get a bumblebee but then again you may not, but at least from that pairing you'll get a few pastels and spiders..


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

was that right ssthisto?


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> If you restrict yourself to the codominant-type genes (and Royals have LOTS) you can get results in the first generation... but you'll need the money to do it.


 
what are the main morphs that are codominant ?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

spider, pastel, cinnamon pastel, mojave..there's loads more but can't remember whether they're co dominant or not, so i'll not make myself look like an idiot lol..


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> spider, pastel, cinnamon pastel, mojave..there's loads more but can't remember whether they're co dominant or not, so i'll not make myself look like an idiot lol..


think i will get an albino for now and "try" to get hold of a spider het albino later next year.

thanks anyway 8)


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i think yellow-bellys are co dominant too..but im not sure..


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

You won't find many spider het albinos for sale, and if you do....then the seller will know it's value 

Slightly different project to the one you're on about but in order to make killer bees you need xanthic, pastel and spider NERD are selling a pastel het xanthic and (purely because of it's worth in a project like this) it is $8000

so a spider het albino...could set you back a chunk.

Best off not relying on having to find a very very specific animal in order to "make" the morph you want, best off to either realise you nwill have to do it the hard way (2-4 generation breeding projects) or pick a morph that doesn't require such a specific het on a specific morph, larger breeders don't let all that many go for exactly this reason.

Don't get me wrong, anything is possible, but you might want to set your targets a bit lower for your first attempt at breeding.



It really is a DIY thing, problem is that would/could take 10 years. for some of the morphs you're thinking about.

Mason


----------

